# Quality flies for affordable prices!



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Dylan, your web site looks great, as do your flies! You are commended for showing initiative at your age. Best wishes with school and your business.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Southern Style Flies said:


> Check out some of the flies weather it’s redfish or snook flies we got them all!
> View attachment 225162
> www.southernstyleflies.com
> View attachment 225163
> View attachment 225164


Great job! I would suggest some better pictures of your flies on your posts. The photos on your website are pretty decent.


----------



## Southern Style Flies (1 mo ago)

DBStoots said:


> Dylan, your web site looks great, as do your flies! You are commended for showing initiative at your age. Best wishes with school and your business.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Southern Style Flies (1 mo ago)

The Fin said:


> Great job! I would suggest some better pictures of your flies on your posts. The photos on your website are pretty decent.


I appreciate the input and I will see what looks better.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Southern Style Flies said:


> I appreciate the input and I will see what looks better.


Don’t mean to sound like a kill-joy! I just wanted to give you a bit of constructive criticism. Keep on your course, you should do well!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I like a simple contrasting background for the photos of my flies - and might have a few years of experience with it. The backgrounds? They're nothing more than different colored foam sheets from hobby or craft stores - the 3mm size - not much money and really set off your fly photos (and as a bonus they're also the same foam needed to tie up Gartside's Gurgler pattern..). Here's a pic or two...



























Not sure what color background to use? Simply take more than one photo while changing out the foam sheet behind your target... Lastly for good clear photos of small stuff - do everything possible to eliminate camera shake (don't handhold your camera - use a tripod and a timed release so you're not even touching your camera when it fires off the shot... 

Hope this helps - the above tips allowed me to get some of my magazine articles published years ago.... and magazines are picky about photos (back when magazines could afford to pay for photos... ).


----------



## Southern Style Flies (1 mo ago)

Thank you for the input and I will take that into account and see what works best!


----------

